# My phone won't let me factory reset?



## jasonshaffer (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently added the AOKP RoM to my nexus and it seemed to be having problems. So i wanted to factory reset. I know how to get to the bootloader menu but there isn't an option for it. I also deleted all of the internal storage so now there isn't any o/s on my phone. how do i fix this?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

jasonshaffer said:


> I recently added the AOKP RoM to my nexus and it seemed to be having problems. So i wanted to factory reset. I know how to get to the bootloader menu but there isn't an option for it. I also deleted all of the internal storage so now there isn't any o/s on my phone. how do i fix this?


A factory reset is either done in recovery (not the bootloader) or from within the OS. Get to recovery by booting to the bootloader (VOL_UP+VOL_DOWN+POWER), scroll down to the Recovery option using the VOL_DOWN button, press power to select. Depending on your recovery, you can navigate around until you find a wipe > factory reset option. From within the OS, go to Settings -> Backup & Reset -> Factory data reset.

If you're looking to revert back to stock rather than doing a factory reset, that's a whole other issue. You'd be best served grabbing the stock factory images from google (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images) and flashing through fastboot.


----------

